# Joey is sexing up his perch!!!



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Is this normal?

It looks exactly the same as a dog humping a leg! He's gripping the cage with one foot and giving his perch a good ol' rub. I have never seen him do this before (I've probably just been in another room or at work). Is there a certain time that birds feel the 'call of the wild'?

Trying to figure out my lil pervie.


Allie


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It is normal. Try and change his cage and perches around and only give him 10-12 hours of light a day.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Little Bill my budgie is exactly the same, getting a little action on the perch!  I don't really have a problem with it because he isn't getting protective over the perch and he isn't really hurting any one!  It is also normal for this behaviour to happen at this time, they begin to get hormonal and just feel the need! :lol:


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

At least it's the perch and not your hand.  I have one budgie who will pounce on your hand and try to hump at every opportunity he gets.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Hee Hee. He isn't protective of his cage at all. I try not to engage any attention on it. He reads me like a book. He squeeks and I come running.

Thank you for the support. I'm glad hear that it is normal. I did a web search and you get all sorts of conflicting information. I'm just happy that he's happy. (Ah..... men).


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm glad we answered your question!  The dirty things, but thats what they do! :rofl:


Bea said:


> At least it's the perch and not your hand.  I have one budgie who will pounce on your hand and try to hump at every opportunity he gets.


Well...Little Bill was like this, but I stopped him and just put him down, he usually did it when he was in his cage and you put your hand in and he would jump on and do his stuff!...:blush: Lol! He would also do it when he saw himself in the mirror and he was sat on your hand outside the cage! :lol:


----------



## sarahjayne87 (Aug 14, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing but i was a lil embarised to ask, my millie does that with his sandy perch! he must like a bit of rough lmao


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Ouch! That cannot be comfy, but he must like the sandy texture! :lol:


----------

